# Bumble bee



## carlos58 (Dec 28, 2010)

hello everyone


----------



## Edsport (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow! That's amazing. Very sharp and good exposure. Excellent...


----------



## HeryHe (Dec 29, 2010)

This is nice Carlos.Good job!


----------



## Frequency (Dec 29, 2010)

aMMMa.....

regards


----------



## carlos58 (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks everyone for comments


----------



## Stephen.C (Dec 30, 2010)

Very nice!
Hes a cute little fellar isnt he?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 30, 2010)

Pretty decent capture.


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 1, 2011)

thanks everyone for last comments


----------

